# 6 week old preemie sleep question??



## chelseav1213

My baby boy was born 5 weeks early so I'm wondering if this is just because he is developing as a 4 day old should but all he does is sleep.. he only wakes up to eat..wants to eat for an hour + (he acts like he is never full but wont take the bottle always.. he just ate 7 oz and I had to stop him and give him a paci cause I felt that was WAY to much even tho the ped said let him eat whatever he wants..)he has silent reflux that makes him uncomfortablebut he still sleeps fine through the groaning and arching his back and whatnot.. I am worried that this isn't normal though.. he is only awake to eat.. and always hungry when hes awake and then he goes to sleep all day & night.. should I be concenred? Hes never awake to "play" and he never is awake and "full" even if hes just eaten a lot! He may be going thru growth spurt now because hes way fussier than normal & eating more but he has always done this since he was born so I know its not that.. is it normal since hes a preemie??


----------



## dizz

Don't think of him like a 6 week old, think of him as a 1 week old - so basically still a newborn. You wouldn't be expecting them to be awake much and wanting to play really. That's the crap bit of having a preemie they don't warn you about like they do the wires and incubators and stuff... the fact you're stuck in the newborn demanding yet utterly boring (sorry but they are kinda!) phase for sooooo much longer than other parents!


----------



## meant2bamummy

My girlies slept ALL the time until they were about 4 months old (a little more than 2 months adjusted). My husband works away from home for 2 weeks and is home for 1 week. Sometime in August he left for work and they were still just eating and sleeping. He came home 2 weeks later and they were cat nappers. Enjoy it!!!!!!! :)


----------



## chelseav1213

Thank you ladies i say now they I cant wait for him to be more active but I know that will change when it happens!!


----------



## AP

Nope, nothing to be concerned about he's just growing! And dizz is right, think if him as 1 week old. 
Also (it MAY not be) but babies with reflux can tend to over eat because they are comforted by sucking. You might have done the right thing there, with the paci. Keep an eye on it ;)


----------



## Foogirl

45 mins to an hour is as much as they should be awake. Any more than that and they start using up more calories than they are taking in the feed.

Enjoy the down time, you will miss it when it goes - I promise!


----------

